

Google launches realtime search - tomh-
http://mashable.com/2009/12/07/google-real-time-search/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Mashable+(Mashable)

======
natmaster
Just fyi (since this is glossed over in the article), Bing has already had
real time search for some time.

[http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/10/hands-on-
bing-...](http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/10/hands-on-bing-beats-
google-to-real-time-twitter-
search.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss)

------
majke
Well, that is predictable, from the time they bought stream from Twitter. They
just want to index everything, so it's not any breaking news.

On the other hand it doesn't really feel like Google knows what they're doing.
Realtime search is very different than "conventional" one, so for me it
doesn't really fit together.

For example, in normal search you'd like to see stuff that has value - doesn't
mean new. In realtime search you don't care about the value, you only care
about it being "now". Who cares about Obama elections today.

Fitting this two kinds of data into one screen sounds tricky. Actually it's
more confusing than helping. I suspect they're trying to put everything-
that's-possible on the main results screen. But seriously, that's not what I
want to see.

From my point of view it's a shotgun technique - let's reuse our business
model with all the data we have. On the other hand I think it's not what
people expect.

~~~
nostrademons
You know about "Latest" mode under Search Options, right? That's perhaps more
the experience that you're looking for.

------
eugenejen
Wow, my old boss Bob Wyman just said this is what he has been spending time in
Google in last 3 years after PubSub.com v1.0 had gone under.

At the other hand, I am kind of scare of Google's expansion into every field.

------
stuartjmoore
And I didn't think Google's results page could get any more cluttered...

------
al_james
Arg... It seems we can't escape twitter anywhere. More pointless drivel
compressed into 140 characters for no apparent reason.

